# Can a cobalt mj600 powerhead be used externally (not submerged)?



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey everyone,
Just wondering if it would be possible for me to mount a cobalt mj600 powerhead externally to supply my GFO reactor? I dont have room in the back compartments of my biocube to submerge it. I would however possibly have room in the center compartment ontop of the grate where I could put it but it would not be submerged. Just wondering if this would work?
Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't remember if they are water tight so you might get some leakage


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

It says this on the website:
1. Fully rotational output
2. Fully sealed intake for internal and external use
3. Universal intake tube
4. Adjustable hanger with cord guide and 6ft power cord
5. Adjustable venturi with silencer
6. Triple suction cup mount
7. Large intake screen for use with sponge
8. Fits 1/2" ID vinyl tubing

But I talked to a rep from bulk reef supply and he said its not reccomended because it will leak unless I silicone it...he also said that it will barely work for a GFO yet it is the one that is recceomended for their canisters...he said the head on it is not too much but on the website it says max beight is 53"....I am confused...

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

